

Novel vaccine completely blocks HIV infection in monkeys: human trials planned - p4bl0
http://www.aidsmap.com/Novel-immune-suppressant-vaccine-completely-blocks-HIV-infection-in-monkeys-human-trials-planned/page/2902377

======
WordSkill
It is worth noting that this vaccine merely prevents anal infection from
monkeys, it is also important that you avoid sharing needles with them.

